#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Pratap University Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Branch, Fees, Placements - Discussions

## richa_tiwari

*About :* MPGI commenced its journey in the year 1995, with a mission to provide wholesome and quality education to the youth of the nation. From a modest beginning of just one school in Kanpur, our family has expanded to 7 Schools, 9 Colleges & a University located across the cities of Kanpur, Lucknow, New Delhi & Jaipur.

*Branches :*

Computer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Campus Facilities*

*Library :* The library at Pratap University is a knowledge resource center.  It is stocked with over 10000 books in total, periodicals, references, national & international journals and CD ROMS covering all aspects of academic studies & research material. Our specialised staff is always available to help you with quick references.


Centrally air-conditioned library with hi-tech digital lab assist students to explore the latest research & development in the field of education. 
A 750 seated capacity library with internet & various online journals helps student to upgrade themselves.

*Hostel Facilities*

The university has seperate hostel for boys & girls within the campus. They are well furnished with all facilities including mess, which provides delicious and nutritious food. In fact the students enjoy a homely atmosphere with parental care in the hostels .


6 storied with two elevators in the hostelCapacity to accommodate 1000 studentsCentrally air-conditioned hostel with attached toilets24 hrs water & electricityEnvironment friendly

Besides this we have in campus staff residence for our valuable and dedicated faculty members & office staff. The residential building has been made to enjoy the modern living style & healthy atmosphere. The other facilities consist uninterrupted power supply, elevator, round the clock security & full time hygienic water supply.

*Computer Center :* A centrally air-conditioned hi-tech computer center wi-fi enabled with 500 terminals. The students are trained in various programming languages such as C++, Java, LISP, Prolog, SQL under the expert technical guidance of our faculty members. Our computer labs includes Programming Lab, Networking Lab, Unix Lab, Oracle Lab, Net Framework Lab, MATLAB lab, Internet lab,  Operating Systems Lab.

*Queries are Welcome !!!*







  Similar Threads: IIIT D & M Kancheepuram, 2012 admissions, cutoff, placements, fees - Discussions ITM University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussions CTC Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fees, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities Discussion RCIT Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fees, Placements, Campus Facilites RCEW 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fees, Placements, Campus Facilities - Discussions

----------


## himanixyz111

Can you plz send me the details of fee structure.......

----------

